# Anybody Have Info On This Bloodline???



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dojoe Well Howevery It's Spelled.:rofl:*
*We Own The Father Which Is Redboy Bred.But The Mother Is Dojoe And She Looks Really Good People Who We Bred The Stud to Said Her Lines Came From MEXICO Somebody Help Me With a Lil Research.
Thanks:goodpost:*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Without his history being documented in a respective manor there's no way to help you with this one. I'm sorry.


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well I Just Want To Know More about The Dojoe Bloodline.I Have The Father Info He's Our Stud dog.*


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

There are so many "bloodlines" that are just a diluted form of someone elses work..... Couldn't even find Dojo on google


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*i knw i tried google i really need to get pedsonline*


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

no, nothing


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what is the registrie?
adba will help if you ask. talk to \Adam


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redboys very famous game stuff,ive never heard of dojoe,and im a fan of game dogs.never heard of it once[besides today].


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

*YEA THEIR SUPPOSE TO BE SOME BADASS DOGS!WE BRED OUR STUD 2 A DOJOE FEMALE AND WE HAVE 5 FROM THAT LITTER...WE JUST NEED 2 KNW WHERE DOJOE CAME FROM.*


----------

